# I need experience slaughtering and cleaning larger animals....



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

So I can stop having to pass up free llama ads! Seriously, there are 4 free llamas in my area, and judging on the ads, the people don't really care where they go. 

But, obviously I'm not up to that task without an experienced hand to pitch in. Such a bummer.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

well... you know Linsey... it'd probably be pretty similar to a deer... and, it wouldn't have to be very pretty!! :lol: it's for the dogs after all so i'm sure they wouldn't worry about if you had certain steaks not completely even!

I'm so jealous of free llamas though! i'd try it with no experience if we could find a deal like that!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

I've never done deer either though. I do a lot of small animals, but never big ones. I wouldn't even know where to begin. My bother said he would so the killing for me if I found a way to transport them, but then I'd be on my own and totally lost. I might try to call my dad and see if maybe he will give me a hand, he's at least done deer, elk, sheep, etc. but I haven't seen or talked to him since my wedding in Dec. 2009! (nothing bad happened or anything, he's just never been a part of my life, despite living down the street...) 

Perhaps a good opportunity for father daughter bonding! LOL


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

i'm the same with my dad, would be good to have something in common to bond over! Give that a go  even if it doesn't work out with your dad, you still get free llama meat!! :lol:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Not a bad idea!! with the skinning you could always just let the big dogs grab and pull! :lol:

Butchering a Deer

Kinda got me ready for Venison.... in theory :heh:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

can you go to a farm around you and ask if you can 

a. observe
b. help


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I KNOW!! There are TONS of free llama here too!! I soooo want a garage!HAHAH

OH...and one idea, maybe post on craigslist that you would love to help a hunter or two with their spoils just to learn about dressing a dear(or what ever)...then you might get the offal AND learn!:thumb:


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I dunno. I'd just grab the llama, slit it open, and start cutting chunks. LOL. I don't feel it has to be dressed like you would for meat for a person.. with a llama everything can be used except the intestines, plus you have big dogs, so just cut off big chunks. That's what I'd do....

For me the butchering would be the fun part.. :heh: I doubt I could do the kill.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Caty M said:


> I dunno. I'd just grab the llama, slit it open, and start cutting chunks. LOL. I don't feel it has to be dressed like you would for meat for a person.. with a llama everything can be used except the intestines, plus you have big dogs, so just cut off big chunks. That's what I'd do....
> 
> For me the butchering would be the fun part.. :heh: I doubt I could do the kill.


no. i'm a wuss....can't do the kill.

but butchering would be awesome....how hard is it?

i'd buy a band saw and cut the legs and then slit the belly, scoop out the organs...oh wait, someone would have to hang the llama to drain the blood....

i'd figure it out from there.....

maybe, linsey, you could offer to be a 'caddy' of sorts for the local hunters.....in exchange for offal and training.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Could you not buy a plastic tarp or something to cut the llama on, so all the blood is collected on that? For one of my dog's meals I'd SO let them lap up the blood! I bet it'd be a LOT! Then you wouldn't have to hang it cause they look pretty heavy. 

I used to work at a butcher's in high school, I didn't really watch them though too much. I worked at the front. 

Wouldn't a saw make the bones quite sharp? I don't know how dense the bones are to do otherwise, though. I'd love to give Tessie a llama leg to chew on.. It'd be like 5 times longer than she is :heh:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Caty M said:


> Could you not buy a plastic tarp or something to cut the llama on, so all the blood is collected on that? For one of my dog's meals I'd SO let them lap up the blood! I bet it'd be a LOT! Then you wouldn't have to hang it cause they look pretty heavy.
> 
> I used to work at a butcher's in high school, I didn't really watch them though too much. I worked at the front.
> 
> Wouldn't a saw make the bones quite sharp? I don't know how dense the bones are to do otherwise, though. I'd love to give Tessie a llama leg to chew on.. It'd be like 5 times longer than she is :heh:


i have no idea....if a saw would make the bones too sharp...i've never done it....it just makes sense to me that, wait, not a band saw.....

ah. i know...a machete ...that would do it


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

Ok, i have been proud of how unsqueemish I've been feeling about the idea of transitioning to raw so far (i was a vegetarian for 11 years, i'm not anymore, but do still get queezy about some meat) but the image of my dog lapping up fresh llama blood off a tarp just did me in, lol! Llamas are somehow dog like to me (goats too) I think they will have to stay off Luigi's menu.  Good luck though!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Lins, find a couple up here and we'll spend a weekend prepping Llama :wink:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Make friends with your neighbours first.....

Man found butchering cow in Utah driveway | The Salt Lake Tribune


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Health code violations! Oooh now that's something to think about!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

MollyWoppy said:


> Make friends with your neighbours first.....
> 
> Man found butchering cow in Utah driveway | The Salt Lake Tribune


That's what garages are for!!!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

PuppyPaws said:


> That's what garages are for!!!


Until that small trickle of blood becomes a medium sized creek. :heh:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Caty M said:


> Until that small trickle of blood becomes a medium sized creek. :heh:


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

PuppyPaws said:


> That's what garages are for!!!


that's what i thought as i was breaking down venison trim.....and it was still semi frozen....as it started to defrost, the trickle of fluid became a stream and people walking past my place were...

hey, re....what are you doing in there, killing your dogs?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

You have the free llama's delivered to the butchers and let him Kill, cut/wrap it for you! It's ridiculous that you guys who don't have property are thinking of doing this!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> You have the free llama's delivered to the butchers and let him Kill, cut/wrap it for you! It's ridiculous that you guys who don't have property are thinking of doing this!


LOL...it's the thrill of it......not the practicality


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> You have the free llama's delivered to the butchers and let him Kill, cut/wrap it for you! It's ridiculous that you guys who don't have property are thinking of doing this!


That takes away from the "FREE" part of it and the thrill of the hunt... kinda...

Even if i lived in suburbia, i'd have the llamas in my garage and do em that way... most times people are pretty dense and may not notice the little river of blood down the driveway


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Tobi said:


> That takes away from the "FREE" part of it and the thrill of the hunt... kinda...
> 
> Even if i lived in suburbia, i'd have the llamas in my garage and do em that way... most times people are pretty dense and may not notice the little river of blood down the driveway


Ya, well if you don't have the proper tools to blood them out, and humanely kill them, then we are no better than someone who abuses a dog. Just because we feed raw doesn't mean we can just take any animal we please without proper knowledge in humanely killing them and do it ourselves.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> Ya, well if you don't have the proper tools to blood them out, and humanely kill them, then we are no better than someone who abuses a dog. Just because we feed raw doesn't mean we can just take any animal we please without proper knowledge in humanely killing them and do it ourselves.


Uh, let me clarify. My brother has the means and knowledge to humanely kill it, but won't help me break it down. I don't blame him, its a big job. He's done his own deer plenty of times. And yes, he has "property." 
Do I have acres upon acres? No, but I've got a decent size plot. I'm not even sure what that has to do anything. 

And its not like I pick up and kill any animal I see. Come on now. Did I not say that I would NOT do it without aid of an experienced hand? It's a stretch to say I'm not better than someone who abuses their pets when I would pick up am unwanted animal to humanely kill and put to use IF I had the help. They've posted those llamas for two months now.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

All I'm saying is this isn't even a deer with smallish bones that wouldn't be that hard to cut through. This is a small horse or cow, typically Llama's range in size from 300-400lbs, how much does a deer weigh? I know you would try your darndest to be humane about it but this is not a small animal were talking about.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

whiteleo said:


> All I'm saying is this isn't even a deer with smallish bones that wouldn't be that hard to cut through. This is a small horse or cow, typically Llama's range in size from 300-400lbs, how much does a deer weigh? I know you would try your darndest to be humane about it but this is not a small animal were talking about.


Deer are smaller, yes. But the insides are pretty similar which is the hardest part to work around. As long as they have someone knowledgeable in butchering some kind of ungulate animal, they should be fine. We have done sheep and goat thus far, and once you get the hide off you really can't tell the difference by looking. I would feel confident in doing a llama at this point. 

The reason for doing this stuff ourselves is cost. If we took an animal to a butcher our cost would make it too expensive to do. At least I wouldn't be able to afford a butcher's prices for something that I'm fully capable of doing. I'd be floored to see grass fed, antibiotic free, hormone free meat for less than $1.50 per pound anywhere else. Our average cost for butchering ourselves is $1.50 per pound and its so worth the work. 

Another reason for doing it ourselves is to LEARN. People are so damn detached from their food these days its sad. Yes, its hard to physically see an animal die and then butcher that animal. But its what happens all over the world, and lots of it is done inhumanely. I respect those of who have decided to go vegan for the sake of animal welfare, but I personally wont for personal reasons. I think its important for people to realize what goes into how food is process and handled. Its definitely given me a knowledge set that I wouldn't ever give up. 

*One must have the proper tools for butchering an animal humanely:*

A good heavy duty Gambrel to hang the animal ($20-40 at a hunting store), and a proper place to hang them so that they are completely off the ground, which can be difficult for llamas because they are loooooonnnng. A ratcheting gambrel is awesome...wish we would have gotten one. We use dog choke chains to attach the feet to the gambrel instead of using the tendons...it just seems to work better and there isn't a risk of cutting the tendon and dropping the animal.

Gambrel

Game Cleaning Set

A means to raise the animal up, which using a vehicle to do the pulling is a great tool. Or several really strong people.

A low caliber gun, so that it kills the animal instantly but doesn't make a mess. We got a .22 rifle that does the trick for $60 at a pawn shop. 

A bone saw or hack saw or a small tooth hand saw. Just something to cut through the bones unless you want to feed a whole spine, ribs, pelvis LOL.

A set of very sharp knives. You need more than one because its incredible how fast they lose an edge.

A tarp to go under the animal to catch liquids, etc (easier clean up if doing inside).

Containers to catch all of the blood when you bleed out the animal and any other liquids that come out (heaven forbid you puncture the stomach, etc).

A large trash can that has a big black, heavy duty trash bag in it for waste. 

Smaller trash bags to package up larger RMBs and containers for everything else.

Rubber gloves.

A scale to measure your haul! 

*How to:*

A .22 to the top of the head kills an animal instantly and humanely. 

Hook them up to the gambrel using the choke chains, make sure they are around the "ankle" joint. 

Raise the animal on up until its completely off the ground. 

Put a container below the animal.

Using a sharp knife, sever the jugular vein on both sides. 

Let the animal bleed out completely which doesn't take long. 

Then start skinning it from the top down, once you get the hind quarters skinned, it should come off really fast. Just be careful to NOT puncture the body cavity. To get the skin off the forelegs you have to use the saw and cut the ankle joint off (we give the forelegs as a chew to the dogs while we finish). Get the skin done until you reach the neck and then stop there. For now you'll leave the skin and head it until you get the intestinal track completely out because if you were to take it all now...stuff would come back out the esophagus. 

Open up the body cavity starting up high on the abdomen. Cut carefully so that you don't puncture anything. The last thing you want to do is puncture the bladder or stomach and get grossness everywhere.

*This is where it gets hard to explain because its really something that one must watch and learn. Having a basic understanding of anatomy comes in handy.* 

Carefully separate all of the organs: kidneys, liver, pancreas (hard to find!), and spleen. Unless you want the fresh green tripe, toss it. I will tell you that its rank and vomitous stuff when its fresh uke: 

Detach the intestinal track CAREFULLY so that you don't break anything open. I highly recommend placing your trash can directly underneath the animal to catch it so that you don't ever have to touch it. A few small cuts in the right places does the trick, its surprising how easy it is to take out the entire lower digestive track. And its also incredible how HUGE it is.

Once you've got the abdomen cleaned out you have access to the thoracic cavity. 

Remove the lungs, heart, trachea, everything is usable. 

Then you'll remove the head and hide in one cut using a saw. You'll want to get most of the meat around the last neck bone off so that you can make an easy saw cut. We toss the head and hide, but there can be good meat on a head. You just have to get over the gross/creepy factor. 

Then you'll trim the excess meat (flank) off the ends of the ribs. 

Remove the forelimbs which are very loosely attached by the shoulder blade. We leave these whole and bag them up for further break down when we actually feed them. Most people will have to break these down even further because of average meal sizes. Just cut the joints of the leg and trim the meat as needed. 

Using the saw again, you'll detach the ribs from the spine by cutting parallel to the spine at the base of the ribs. We then section each side of the rib cage in 4-6 sections and bag them up to feed whole. 

Then break down the neck and spine using the saw into as many pieces as you want. We leave the neck whole for the dogs to work on as a "pack" meal but cut the spine into 4-6 chunks. 

All that should be left hanging is the hind quarters, pelvis and rear legs. Separate the rear legs from the pelvis by cutting through the hip joint. Again we leave the rear legs whole but you can break them down as much as you'd like. We also feed the pelvis as a "pack" meal but you can use the saw to cut it into manageable sized pieces. 

*All that's left is clean up. *

You'll have to take the waste to a transfer station or a dump ASAP because it WILL get foul quickly. Or do this the day before trash pick up LOL

Use a deck brush and soap to scrub your tarp. 

Wash your knives and saw immediately after you're done because you don't want anything to dry to them. 

Weigh out what you're keeping and to figure out your cost! 

I'm planning on doing a demo video the next time we get an animal for butcher. Stay tuned!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

My reasons for posting what I did are strictly in thinking of the animal. It has nothing to do with what the cost of anything is! I was only thinking of the Llama, and making sure it would die humanely. I'm all for people being able to do their own food for their animals, but llama's aren't small and not a small task.

My father was an avid hunter/fisherman/bird hunter when he was alive. I ate many types of meat that he killed, I'm quite aware of what it entails to butcher animals, I just want to make sure others do to.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

/sigh

Hence.... the want for EXPERIENCE and the want for HELP. 
And I couldn't even kill the ducks myself! 
I made it quite clear I was not about to attempt this myself. 

Natalie: AWESOME post!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

PuppyPaws said:


> /sigh
> 
> Hence.... the want for EXPERIENCE and the want for HELP.
> And I couldn't even kill the ducks myself!
> ...


As soon as we are able to make a video....It'll be a blog post :thumb:


----------

